# All set up and ready to shoot!!! (pics)



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

I finally got my new bow all set up and ready to shoot. I plan on trying a little competitive shooting for the first time this year, and am ready to get taken to school.

Because of the rules, I won't be putting my G5 Optix XR sight on until hunting seasons are near, which isn't a big deal, because I'm shooting different arrows for hunting and target. Therefore, everything is dialed in when the target sight comes off and the hunting sight goes on (gonna have to be this way until I can splurge on a dedicated target bow).

The bow is a 28" 70lb Mathews Z7.
At 65 lbs right now, it's shooting a 355 grain arrow right at 300 fps It shoots my hunting arrows and tips at 290 fps).

I've nearly got it dialed in and can't wait to get to some shoots!!!

PS. How are my chrono speeds comparing to you other Z7 shooters?


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

sweet! good luck in class:lol: the main thing is have funnnn


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Looks like a shooter....
Have fun shooting..


edit:
Whats the hook look'n thing on the cable???


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

That is real pretty! :lol:


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

sbooy42 said:


> Looks like a shooter....
> Have fun shooting..
> 
> 
> ...


They're Mathews new string silencers. Look kinda goofy eh?


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Firefighter said:


> They're Mathews new string silencers. Look kinda goofy eh?


 mmmm Little bit, but as long as they work


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

sbooy42 said:


> Looks like a shooter....
> Have fun shooting..
> 
> 
> ...


 Monkey tails is what they call them.


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Your speed sounds about rite FF but if you feel you need more, then max her out . I have the DXT but am curious as to how the z7 compares,I will find out this weekend.
Looks great and im sure it will perform well for you this year.


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

Nice looking rig!


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Sweet!!!:coolgleam


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

SPITFIRE said:


> Your speed sounds about rite FF but if you feel you need more, then max her out . I have the DXT but am curious as to how the z7 compares,I will find out this weekend.
> Looks great and im sure it will perform well for you this year.


I will say these bows pull so easy it's not even funny. I thought they gave me the wrong limbs at first, as it felt like I was drawing 50 lbs, but I put it on the scale and was amazed to see I was drawing 65. That roller assist is amazing. I may max her out just for grins, but do I really need the 5-10 fps? Hunting, No. Target, maybe.

I'm also glad I've got pin knocks on my target arrows now. This bow is so consistant that I blew up 2 knocks in less than 25 shots at 30 yards, which I'd be down 2 arrows were it not for the knock insert!


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

Firefighter said:


> I will say these bows pull so easy it's not even funny. I thought they gave me the wrong limbs at first, as it felt like I was drawing 50 lbs, but I put it on the scale and was amazed to see I was drawing 65. That roller assist is amazing. I may max her out just for grins, but do I really need the 5-10 fps? Hunting, No. Target, maybe.
> 
> I'm also glad I've got pin knocks on my target arrows now. This bow is so consistant that I blew up 2 knocks in less than 25 shots at 30 yards, which I'd be down 2 arrows were it not for the knock insert!


As your accuracy increases you'll learn to NOT shoot more then 1 arrow at 1 spot! 
Ya arrows get expencive fast!
I wouldent be afraid to change up your setup, todays bows are more versitle than the older bows, meaning you can get away with more playing and still have a bow that shoots better then the shooter!
I hear ya on the draw stroke, my older Hoyt does not draw real smooth, but then how many 28" bows get 320 fps! My old 2 cam does!

BD


----------



## MIBIGHNTR (Aug 27, 2002)

Firefighter said:


> I will say these bows pull so easy it's not even funny. I thought they gave me the wrong limbs at first, as it felt like I was drawing 50 lbs, but I put it on the scale and was amazed to see I was drawing 65. That roller assist is amazing. I may max her out just for grins, but do I really need the 5-10 fps? Hunting, No. Target, maybe.
> 
> I'm also glad I've got pin knocks on my target arrows now. This bow is so consistant that I blew up 2 knocks in less than 25 shots at 30 yards, which I'd be down 2 arrows were it not for the knock insert!


Almost any impact to a pin nock will.......
1. Crack the nock. 
2. Bend the "pin".

Make sure to inspect the nock carefully after impact. I have seen some crack and basically replicate a dry-fire scenario if not noticed. I order extra pin-nock inserts and spin test after any impact.

Hope this helps......

Mark


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Great looking rig brother....looks like a shooter! 

But please.........get a matching stab! :lol:  :coolgleam


----------



## mihunter (Oct 7, 2002)

If I remember right you were shooting a SB XT prior to this bow? If thats right how many fps did you pick up going from the XT to the Z7? Thanks and great looking bow, I've been avoiding shooting one because I'm pretty sure I know what would happen if and when I do!


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

My XT hovered right around 275 fps. I picked up around 20 fps with my hunting arrows and the same weight on the Z7. Nothing huge, but I didn't buy the bow for speed. I was completely happy with the speed of my XT and the only reason I bought the new bow was because I felt it was smoother.


----------



## BIGCHRIS (Nov 15, 2009)

That is a sick bow. One day I hope to afford a mathews and replace this parker. But the parker has only been through one season so I should be able to get a lot more out of her until I break her or I just decide to get a new one.

Three choices, diamond, quest, or mathews.


----------



## datplanet (Dec 20, 2009)

Looks great! That is an awesome shooting bow... I am sure you will get tons of great shots with it this year. I think the speed is very good with a hunting setup.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Nice looking setup hope it works out for you!


----------

